# HP-DeskJet 3420 - ReFill



## Udo (27. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte sowie bei meinem alten Drucker(Lexmark Z34) die Farb-Patronen mit einem Refill-Set nachfüllen!!

Hab im Internet gesucht, habe auch Online-Shops gefunden die Refill-Set´s haben aber leider nicht für HP-DeskJet 3420!!
Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit gemacht, die Farbpatrone mit einem Refill-Set einer anderen HP-Serie den HP-DeskJet 3420 nachzufüllen!!

Bitte um Hilfe, achja und wenn ihr erfahrungen habt sagt mir bitte mit welchen Refill-Set ihr nachgefüllt habt!!

THX CU Udo


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Habe mal ein Refillset von Pelikan für meinen HP 660C gekauft! War totaler Schrott -> Farbe ist selbst bei hochwertigem Papier verlaufen!
Weggeschmissen und Original gekauft! 

Ist allerdings schon ca. 3Jahre her -> vielleicht gibt's jetzt bessere! Bin aber auf jedenfall ein gebranntes Kind und stehe Refillsets sehr kritisch gegenüber!


----------



## Udo (27. August 2002)

@goela

Habe keine schlechte Erfahrung mit Refill-Sets!! Bei meinem Alten Drucker hatte ich nie probleme werder mit nachfüllen noch mit der qulität, war alles bestens!!

Und das erfreuliche daran, das man auch eine menge Geld sparen kann!!

CU Udo


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Das war eben meine Erfahrung!
Im c't sind schon mehrmals Berichte und Tests über Refillsets gekommen! Die Ergebnisse waren durchaus positiv - dennoch sind die meisten Refillsets schlechter in der Qualität als die der Originaltinte!

Für normalen Text und einfache Grafikausdrucke sind Refillsets zu gebrauchen! Für Fotoausdrucke sind diese jedoch nur bedingt brauchbar! (Schicke meine Daten sowieso ins Fotolabor -> ist billiger!)


----------

